# Spalted Chinaberry



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I turned this candle holder out of a piece that i cut last year. left it in the yard to rot and wala. who says that chinaberry is worthless. it was soft in a few spots from the rot so i impregnated it with super glue to stabilize it. 
what do you think.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Randall...get back over there on that rodbuilders forum where you belong...First thang we know, you'll be posting up a 7 ft baitcaster you turned out of poplar or yellow pine.

J/K, Buddy....THAT's a nice lookin' piece of work...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That is nice. I have lots of chinaberry and should have a bunch if hackaberry. I cut it last year and it has been sitting on the ground since then.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks guys. i was so excited when i saw the forum i just jumped right in there.
Bobby that hackberry should be sweet if you rotted it first.

also at 48 do i qualify for the old pharts woodturnin club.
Randall


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I don't see why not do you Tortuga?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Close enough, Randall...but...with the way you live and everything you get yourself involved in..you'll be lucky to ever qualify as a Certified Old Fart..(and , believe me, that could be a blessing to you..) LOL


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Only 43 here but if ya ask Momma & the kiddies I'm the biggest, crankiest old phart on the face of the earth!

Jeff


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Close enough, Randall...but...with the way you live and everything you get yourself involved in..you'll be lucky to ever qualify as a Certified Old Fart..(and , believe me, that could be a blessing to you..) LOL


 thanks. i am trying to slow down a bit Jim .
i have dropped 2 hobbies already. 1 was bar hoppin and the other was chassin women. 
now its just home life and fishin related stuff. turning anything gets me all wound up. ryan at woodcrafters has some nice acrylics to work with if you do pen blanks. i also have some sources that i use for my rod building projects that i will reveal in private if you want to do pearl, tortoise shell, ivory pens.
nursies rod was coral. that was a bit burning experiance. worth every minute of it tho after i got it pollished. you all post up and i will also. it may be any material but it all leaves dust. lol
Randall


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jeff they just haven't met me yet


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well, Randall...if you got rid of the booze and the babes then your disposable income took a mighty leap....just thinkin' back about a half century.LOL

OK..new rules: no age limits, just be sure whatever you're doin' makes a real MESS to clean up..

Fire away, Lads...Personally, I'm really looking forward to seeing what you birds have turned, glued up, nailed together or otherwise created...Out of 20.000 members, I'll bet we are gonna be astounded...

Jim


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Randal...thanks for showing the wife and me your Flats Cat last week. You didn't see me checking out your little lathe on your front porch did you!!? LOL!
Jim & Karen Glock


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Randal...thanks for showing the wife and me your Flats Cat last week. You didn't see me checking out your little lathe on your front porch did you!!? LOL!
> Jim & Karen Glock


 your very welcome Jim. i hope you found a boat you can be happy with.

i have a 48 inch on the back porch and a jet mini for the small stuff. that 7 x 10 on the front porch is my mainstay tho. it is automatic and i can sit back and smoke while it does the work.
Randall


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Ya mean I could have saved all those hackberry and tallow tree trunks we whacked down last year? Along with some large branches of oak I'd have enough to keep me turning for years to come. Now if I can just get around to the learning part. Too many toys.....

Bob


----------

